# Airtel GPRS Dial-up Problem



## gigyaster (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanted my PC to connect to the internet via airtel gprs but failed to do so.I followed the following steps.
-made a new dial up connection through new connection wizard.
-provided *99# as the number to be dialed.
-selected my smartphone as the modem.

Whenever the wizard tries to register my computer over the network it shows a PPP error.I tried to troubleshoot but in vaid. Although when i change the 'type of server i m calling' under network tab to SLIP UNIX, thn it connects with 460kbps speed  but fails to load any kind of webpage.

Please help me out. I have the gprs settings saved on my cellphone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Is GPRS working on Cellphone?
Are u using Nokia PC Suite?


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 27, 2011)

yes.gprs is working in cellphone.
I even tried to connect via PC suite but it says ,'no modem found'. But it does show that the PC is connected to my phone via USB cable.
In control panel I saw my phone being connected to COM5 port as modem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

gigyaster said:


> yes.gprs is working in cellphone.
> I even tried to connect via PC suite but it says ,'no modem found'. But it does show that the PC is connected to my phone via USB cable.
> In control panel I saw my phone being connected to COM5 port as modem.



when u connect to internet then u have to select the modem from list of modems in PC Suite...try that first..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 28, 2011)

-provided *99# as the number to be dialed.

This number is wrong ! I can give you the number in the night ! or try the other route that is install nokia PC suite and connect via it . It automaticalls finds that number ! 

I think the number is *99**1# or something like this .


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> when u connect to internet then u have to select the modem from list of modems in PC Suite...try that first..



Doesn't work. The PC Suite shows no modem in the list. But as I said before, the modem is listed in 'Phones and Modem Options' in Control panel.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

ur getting a PPP error that means something wrong in gprs number...


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 28, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> -provided *99# as the number to be dialed.
> 
> This number is wrong ! I can give you the number in the night ! or try the other route that is install nokia PC suite and connect via it . It automaticalls finds that number !
> 
> I think the number is *99**1# or something like this .



The PC Suite way doesn't work.

I tries the other number, i.e. *99***1#. Still the same problem persists.

I would like to mention again that, Under The 'Network' tab in the dial-up window when I change "Type of server I am Calling'' to SLIP then the connection is made with 460.8Kbps speed. But the browser(I.E, Firefox,Chrome) fails to load any page.



Zangetsu said:


> ur getting a PPP error that means something wrong in gprs number...



You mean the number which is being dialed to get the connection. I tried both the number, *99# & *99***1#


----------



## Neuron (Jul 28, 2011)

Put the following command in *Device Manager -> Modem -> Properties -> Advanced -> Extra initialisation commands*.  

at+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com"


Remember *Modem* is your phone.


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Put the following command in *Device Manager -> Modem -> Properties -> Advanced -> Extra initialisation commands*.
> 
> at+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com"
> 
> ...



I did as u said. Now its not showing a PPP error but displays that theres a problem in remote computer.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 29, 2011)

Is your sim card new ?Then you will have to call customer care and activate mobile office to access internet.If this is not the case then i think there is some temporary problem with the airtel server.I had faced similar problems in the past.It will be alright in a short time.Also try changing the dialed number.*99#,*99*1#,*99**1# and *99***1# worked for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

@gigyaster: the same problem was there with my frnd 3yrs ago...then we called Airtel Customer Care(he was a n00b in computers) so I had to help him...
it took 2hrs of conversation between me & airtel customer care to solve his connectivity problem..atlast it was indeed solved..phew...


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 29, 2011)

@ Neuon. .I will try the numbers you have given. Now I suspect that something is wrong in the airtel server.

Good News Buddies!!

Now its working fine. Problem Solved. Problem was with Airtel Server only because today evening it got connected with normal settings.

Thanks Everyone who posted to help me. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

gigyaster said:


> @ Neuon. .I will try the numbers you have given. Now I suspect that something is wrong in the airtel server.
> 
> Good News Buddies!!
> 
> ...



Good to hear that...


----------

